# God's covenant with Israel (where are all the jewish christian?)



## blakerussell (Sep 10, 2010)

I've been studying God's covenants a bit more- and the new covenant as well and I guess a thought that has come to my mind is- where in the world are all the jewish christians?

I know there is certainly a remnant, and this is talked about in Romans 9-11.
I guess I'm just wondering about the implication of God's covenant with ethnic Israel and why there aren't more elect christian jewish people. 

This is probably a simple question- but I'd love to hear more from a scriptural perspective as to why there are not more christian jewish people. I confess I need to study Romans 9-11 more and would just like to hear from some folks who have studied this more.


----------



## rbcbob (Sep 10, 2010)

We're here!



> Galatians 6:16 And as many as walk according to this rule, peace and mercy be upon them, and upon the Israel of God.


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Sep 10, 2010)

Patience, my friend. They will come in God's timing.

Romans 11:25-27 25 For I would not, brethren, that ye should be ignorant of this mystery, lest ye should be wise in your own conceits; that blindness in part is happened to Israel, until the fulness of the Gentiles be come in. 26 And so all Israel shall be saved: as it is written, There shall come out of Sion the Deliverer, and shall turn away ungodliness from Jacob: 27 For this is my covenant unto them, when I shall take away their sins.


----------



## TimV (Sep 10, 2010)

The Palestinians have the kind of DNA that makes researchers say they are the descendants of Jews who converted to Christianity. Today, only 15 percent are still Christian. Texas A&M has a great website called anthropology in the news, and you can check the archives there if you want more info.

I think the key is that Jews have converted to Christianity for the last 2000 years, and dropped their Jewish identity after a couple generations, since they no longer care about marrying someone just on account of their mother's ethnic background, which is of course racism.

So you could see it as a gradual turning from the satanic evil of Judaism rather than something that occurs all at once during the "end times".

---------- Post added at 05:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:22 PM ----------




Willem van Oranje said:


> that blindness in part is happened to Israel, until the fulness of the Gentiles be come in. 26 And so all Israel shall be saved:



All Israel in this case means the church!


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Sep 10, 2010)

TimV said:


> Willem van Oranje said:
> 
> 
> > that blindness in part is happened to Israel, until the fulness of the Gentiles be come in. 26 And so all Israel shall be saved:
> ...


 
Actually, I think if you follow his logic and dual use of the term "Israel" here for ethnic and spiritual Israel, respectively, what he is saying is that ethnic Israel will be saved one day. This is the "Puritan Hope" which drove 19th-century Reformed missions to the Jews. I do believe based on this passage and others that there will be a great conversion of the Jews to Christ one day.


----------



## blakerussell (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks much for the answers fellows. They've been most helpful.


----------

